# اختراع سعودي مشرف عن هبوط الطائرات اطراريا على مدرج الهبوط



## عضو1 (13 فبراير 2008)

بالأمس تم الأعلان وعبره قناة العربيه عن اختراع سعودي مشرف قامه بتصيمه مهندس سعودي وهو الحقيقه مفخره لنا جميعا وهو عباره عن مدرج صناعي يعمل بطريقة ميكانيكيه لمساعدة الطائرات في حال هبوطها على مدرج مطار غير سوي أو غير معبد أو هبوط الطائره اطراريا وبدون عجلات وبهذا الأختراع يساعد الطائرات في حال الهبوط الأطراري على الهبوط بسلام وسلامة جميع من عليها وبرغم العروض الكبيره والمغريه التي حصله عليها هذا المخترع من عددة شركات أجنبيه ءالى أنه رفض كل هذه العروض وقدمه هذا المشروع هديه وطنية للسعوديه . فهنيئا للسعوديه بهذا المخترع ونتمى له المزيد من التقدم والنجاح ..:12: 

نطلب من الأخوه مشاركتنا في هذا الموضوع وءابداء الرئي وما ءاذا كان هناك حلول ومشاريع يمكن الأستفاده منها في هذا المجال ..

والله الموفق ..


----------



## م المصري (14 فبراير 2008)

عضو1 قال:


> بالأمس تم الأعلان وعبره قناة العربيه عن اختراع سعودي مشرف قامه بتصيمه مهندس سعودي وهو الحقيقه مفخره لنا جميعا وهو عباره عن مدرج صناعي يعمل بطريقة ميكانيكيه لمساعدة الطائرات في حال هبوطها على مدرج مطار غير سوي أو غير معبد أو هبوط الطائره اطراريا وبدون عجلات وبهذا الأختراع يساعد الطائرات في حال الهبوط الأطراري على الهبوط بسلام وسلامة جميع من عليها وبرغم العروض الكبيره والمغريه التي حصله عليها هذا المخترع من عددة شركات أجنبيه ءالى أنه رفض كل هذه العروض وقدمه هذا المشروع هديه وطنية للسعوديه . فهنيئا للسعوديه بهذا المخترع ونتمى له المزيد من التقدم والنجاح ..:12:
> 
> نطلب من الأخوه مشاركتنا في هذا الموضوع وءابداء الرئي وما ءاذا كان هناك حلول ومشاريع يمكن الأستفاده منها في هذا المجال ..
> 
> والله الموفق ..


 
تحيه كبيره من القلب لهذا المهندس السعودي 

فيا حبذا لو تنقل لنا صوره هذا المهندس الذي يستحق التقدير و التكريم .... 

كما ارجو منك ان تتفضل و تحدثنا عن هذا التطوير الجديد بالتفصيل مع ارفاق الصور ....... او تدلنا علي مصدر ..... يشرح لنا الامر 

و بارك الله فيك و في هذا المهندس و هنيئا للمملكه بابنها ​


----------



## كاسبر برو (14 فبراير 2008)

عضو1 قال:


> بالأمس تم الأعلان وعبره قناة العربيه عن اختراع سعودي مشرف قامه بتصيمه مهندس سعودي وهو الحقيقه مفخره لنا جميعا وهو عباره عن مدرج صناعي يعمل بطريقة ميكانيكيه لمساعدة الطائرات في حال هبوطها على مدرج مطار غير سوي أو غير معبد أو هبوط الطائره اطراريا وبدون عجلات وبهذا الأختراع يساعد الطائرات في حال الهبوط الأطراري على الهبوط بسلام وسلامة جميع من عليها وبرغم العروض الكبيره والمغريه التي حصله عليها هذا المخترع من عددة شركات أجنبيه ءالى أنه رفض كل هذه العروض وقدمه هذا المشروع هديه وطنية للسعوديه . فهنيئا للسعوديه بهذا المخترع ونتمى له المزيد من التقدم والنجاح ..:12:
> 
> نطلب من الأخوه مشاركتنا في هذا الموضوع وءابداء الرئي وما ءاذا كان هناك حلول ومشاريع يمكن الأستفاده منها في هذا المجال ..
> 
> والله الموفق ..


 
الشكر الجزيل لاخونا العضو على هذا الخبر
وهو فعلا مفخرة لكل العرب اسئل الله له التوفيق ولغيره الاقتدا المهنى فلكل من جد وجد


----------



## بي سي (17 فبراير 2008)

الف شكر للمخترع السعودي
ولمن جاء بالخبر السار


----------

